# Kelly Clarkson's new hair color!



## Geek (Feb 26, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson's new hair color! I love it! Anyone else like it?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 26, 2005)

It's really pretty, but IMO I like her previous color better on her


----------



## tylda1969 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to agree with you Janelle, I liked her older color much better.

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* It's really pretty, but IMO I like her previous color better on her


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* I have to agree with you Janelle, I liked her older color much better. *I don't know what it is... there's just something that isn't agreeing there... LOL



*


----------



## Diane (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree, this is a pretty color and I like the style but I think she looked better in the darker color.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Diane* I agree, this is a pretty color and I like the style but I think she looked better in the darker color. mmmmkay - so ... so far its 3 to 1 ... anyone agree with the "Webmasta"?? LOL


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry Tony, it's a pretty color, but it doesn't work w/her coloring. IMO, she's got too much pink &amp; red &amp; the hair color ends up looking too brassy--almost orange--on her. She should use low lights to tone it down.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2005)

Ever since we saw her at Disnleyland that one time (Xmas morning show), I love her. She was very personable, cute and nice





Originally Posted by *Diane* 

I agree, this is a pretty color and I like the style but I think she looked better in the darker color.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Sorry Tony, it's a pretty color, but it doesn't work w/her coloring. IMO, she's got too much pink &amp; red &amp; the hair color ends up looking too brassy--almost orange--on her. She should use low lights to tone it down. Egggggggaxctly! 

 Well said, Gail!


----------

